# Toro -Sounds its running out of gas



## michaeljohkelly (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello- I am new to the forum. I have a 3 year old Power Clear 621 ZE. When the machine isn't engaged and throwing snow, it sounds like its about to stall. Its the kind of sound that happens when a machine is running out of gas. When the paddle is engaged and plowing it doesn't seem to make that struggling sound. I started with a fresh full tank of gas. My gas is fresh with sabil in it (in the event we didn't get snow) and I have plenty of oil. My only thought is could I possibly put in too much stabil? Any suggestions?

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Try adding a bit of choke to the engine while it's not working, just running, and see if that makes a difference. If it runs better with a bit of choke, then your mixture might be too lean, indicating a plugged up carb. If it runs worse with a bit of choke, then the mixture might be too rich. 

Was it left with old gas in it over the summer? How much stabil did you put in? Don't use more than the instructions dictate.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

skutflut said:


> Try adding a bit of choke to the engine while it's not working, just running, and see if that makes a difference. If it runs better with a bit of choke, then your mixture might be too lean, indicating a plugged up carb. If it runs worse with a bit of choke, then the mixture might be too rich.
> 
> Was it left with old gas in it over the summer? How much stabil did you put in? Don't use more than the instructions dictate.


:smiley-signs009: ALOHA from the paradise city.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

If you used gas with ethanol, that's probably why (ethanol gas ends up plugging up your carburetor with varnish). I only use ethanol-free premium gas sold by Shell and shut the fuel off to the snowblower at the end of every snow blowing "session", letting it burn all the fuel in the line and turn itself off to prevent gas remaining in the carb. Premium gas can sit for a year or longer in my experience, so no real need for fuel stabilizer either. I just use a 10L can for the winter and there's usually half of it left by spring, at which point I just dump the rest of it in my truck's fuel tank (and store the snow blower with an empty tank).

At this point, you may want to try a spray carb cleaner that's designed for small engines. I recently bought one (just in case) at my local hardware store for $5. Instructions say to spray it in the air inlet on the carb while the machine is running in order to clean the carb somewhat. I didn't have to do that yet and so I don't know how well it works, as mine runs just fine (despite being a 1977 model, but the previous owner only ran ethanol-free in it and stored it dry as well).


----------

